# Breeders in the Tri-State Area



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

This is my very first post









I live in NYC and I'm having a terribly hard time finding a breeder (specifically one that has been used by someone here and can be vouched for) in my area. I do not wish to "fly" pets out sight unseen, nor do I wish to pay exorbiant fees. I want to be able to actually visit the breeder, see the parents, see the litter, etc. before I make my choice. I am not looking for a show dog, just the perfect pet.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.

I'm still  since i'm finally able to post

Violet's mom (btw, that's the future pup's name)









ETA: I checked with the AMA, and the area breeders are charging exorbiant prices.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sure there are people on here that can help. 

Have you contacted any of the breeders on the American Maltese Association's Breeder List? That would be were I would recommend starting. I know there are also some people on here that can recommend some good non-AMA breeders. 

This thread has a lot of good information on what to ask and look for: Questions To Ask Breeders, And Things To Look For


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Dear Violet's mom,

I know that some breeders do charge quite high prices for the puppies. However, if you search (and maybe you can go out of state) you should be able to find a great breeder that doesn't charge ridiculous prices. What prices are you considering too high?

If I were to do it all over again, I would look for a breeder with a smaller breeding program, who tests the breeding dogs and has a long health garuantee on the pup (at least 2 yrs) and who shows the dogs as well. Our pup came from a backyard breeder and has had some health issues. We recently just paid $2400 for luxating patellas surgery (knee surgery). This can and may happen with a better breeder but if they test their dogs, you would be decreasing your chances of getting a pup with liver disease, knees issues amongst all the other possible health issues I don't even know about.

Good luck with your search!!! And I would definitely stay away from any pet stores. Even if they don't say it, its likely that those dogs come from puppymills.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

It amazes me the number of people who are looking for "cheap" Maltese. People need to realize you get just what you pay for. In my state, there is one breeder I would recommend, and she doesn't have any pups. I would not want anyone to go to some of the others I know of. Sure, they have "cheap" dogs, but they also know nothing of pedigree, health testing, or true quality of the breed. I attempted to help one person several years ago, only to have her hurry up and sell her pups to a broker at five weeks of age for more money. She told me her vet found problems in the knees of one, yet she went on and sold the pup, and she has continued to breed them. People who have these "cheap" dogs rarely are willing to spend the time and money needed to insure healthy, quality pets.

I spent about 30 minutes this week talking with a young girl who wants that perfect Maltese female. Her top price she is willing to pay is $600. Why did I spend all this time with her? Well, I wanted her to know those dogs don't exist, and, that if she does find one, 99 times out of 100, what she is going to get is more heartache than joy. 

This was only one of several inquiries of this type I received this week. Of course, within this we get those who also want breeding rights with no intention of showing their dogs. Then, they get downright ugly when you tell them only dogs for show are sold without spay/neuter contract.

From one who works very hard to raise a few pups, I can tell you that there is no money in it. It costs me to have Maltese. My last show prospect cost $5000, and he hasn't entered the ring yet. The one before him was almost that much. True, he finished in seven shows but I also had his handling fees. So far, I've sold two of his offspring, and I have one here I plan to show. I sponsored another dog for it's championship, and from that got breedings to my girls. Hopefully, those pups will be shown, and that is money to spend. I can expect to spend several thousand on each one I put into the ring, and I have a handler who is not on the high end as far as fees. I haven't even mentioned the price of the girls I have here. I'm keeping my good girls, so, while I don't have to purchase them, I'm also not making anything by selling them either. 

On an average day, I spend two or more hours a day caring for my few dogs. I could be at work seeing patients, and in the course of a month, with the money I would make, if I took this time there rather than with my dogs, I could buy another show dog. When my little Kim was born, I spent three days at home with her the first week, just watching to make sure she ate. I also stayed home with her two days when she was weaning. This doesn't count the many sleepless nights raising a litter. I don't mind telling you that I often sleep with mom and babies in the bed with me, and I set the clock to get up and check on them throughout the night. In three years, I've sold six pups so far. I haven't recouped the amount I paid for my males, much less the females, the vet bills, food, and other care. I love doing it, and I look forward to the next litter. 

Before you start talking about those high fees some people get, you need to realize that these people probably have very few pups to begin with, and the fees they charge don't even cover the expenses of having their quality dogs.

In my opinion, there is no comparison between a show breeder with a few pups a year and the breeder who doesn't test, show, or strive to raise qualtiy pups. If you want quality, be willing to pay for it. If you want cheap, seek out the other type breeder.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 4 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I'm sure there are people on here that can help.
> 
> Have you contacted any of the breeders on the American Maltese Association's Breeder List?  That would be were I would recommend starting.  I know there are also some people on here that can recommend some good non-AMA breeders.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks LM, but from the 3 I contacted, they each wanted more than I was willing to spend ($2500+).


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 4 2005, 06:37 PM
> *Dear Violet's mom,
> 
> I know that some breeders do charge quite high prices for the puppies.  However, if you search (and maybe you can go out of state) you should be able to find a great breeder that doesn't charge ridiculous prices.  What prices are you considering too high?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your response, it is much appreciated. Too high for me is $2500


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

How high can you go? That will help when people are looking for you.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

quote=LucyLou,Aug 4 2005, 08:02 PM]It amazes me the number of people who are looking for "cheap" Maltese. People need to realize you get just what you pay for. In my state, there is one breeder I would recommend, and she doesn't have any pups. I would not want anyone to go to some of the others I know of. Sure, they have "cheap" dogs, but they also know nothing of pedigree, health testing, or true quality of the breed. I attempted to help one person several years ago, only to have her hurry up and sell her pups to a broker at five weeks of age for more money. She told me her vet found problems in the knees of one, yet she went on and sold the pup, and she has continued to breed them. People who have these "cheap" dogs rarely are willing to spend the time and money needed to insure healthy, quality pets.

I spent about 30 minutes this week talking with a young girl who wants that perfect Maltese female. Her top price she is willing to pay is $600. Why did I spend all this time with her? Well, I wanted her to know those dogs don't exist, and, that if she does find one, 99 times out of 100, what she is going to get is more heartache than joy. 

This was only one of several inquiries of this type I received this week. Of course, within this we get those who also want breeding rights with no intention of showing their dogs. Then, they get downright ugly when you tell them only dogs for show are sold without spay/neuter contract.

From one who works very hard to raise a few pups, I can tell you that there is no money in it. It costs me to have Maltese. My last show prospect cost $5000, and he hasn't entered the ring yet. The one before him was almost that much. True, he finished in seven shows but I also had his handling fees. So far, I've sold two of his offspring, and I have one here I plan to show. I sponsored another dog for it's championship, and from that got breedings to my girls. Hopefully, those pups will be shown, and that is money to spend. I can expect to spend several thousand on each one I put into the ring, and I have a handler who is not on the high end as far as fees. I haven't even mentioned the price of the girls I have here. I'm keeping my good girls, so, while I don't have to purchase them, I'm also not making anything by selling them either. 

On an average day, I spend two or more hours a day caring for my few dogs. I could be at work seeing patients, and in the course of a month, with the money I would make, if I took this time there rather than with my dogs, I could buy another show dog. When my little Kim was born, I spent three days at home with her the first week, just watching to make sure she ate. I also stayed home with her two days when she was weaning. This doesn't count the many sleepless nights raising a litter. I don't mind telling you that I often sleep with mom and babies in the bed with me, and I set the clock to get up and check on them throughout the night. In three years, I've sold six pups so far. I haven't recouped the amount I paid for my males, much less the females, the vet bills, food, and other care. I love doing it, and I look forward to the next litter. 

Before you start talking about those high fees some people get, you need to realize that these people probably have very few pups to begin with, and the fees they charge don't even cover the expenses of having their quality dogs.

In my opinion, there is no comparison between a show breeder with a few pups a year and the breeder who doesn't test, show, or strive to raise qualtiy pups. If you want quality, be willing to pay for it. If you want cheap, seek out the other type breeder.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87279
[/QUOTE]


LL - While I thank you for your response, I need to point out that I am not interested in spending an arm and a leg for a house pet. Sorry, I just don't have that in the budget. What's "cheap" to you may not be cheap for someone else. I am not looking for a show dog, therefore, I am not willing to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars. I am merely looking for a breeder, in my area, with whom I can form and relationship with and purchase a pup to my liking.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 09:35 AM
> *How high can you go?  That will help when people are looking for you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87354*


[/QUOTE]


The maximum I can afford would be $1500.
*changed price*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 08:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The maximum I can afford would be $2000.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87357
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok, that is prefectly resonable! You should be able to find a breeder. Do you have a prefered sex? Males are usually cheaper and more available. How far are you willing to drive? That will help narrow down the search area.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 09:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Ok, that is prefectly resonable! You should be able to find a breeder. Do you have a prefered sex? Males are usually cheaper and more available. How far are you willing to drive? That will help narrow down the search area.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87359
[/B][/QUOTE]

I prefer a female. I will travel to MA, NJ, CT and PA.
$1500 is the max. as I said i don't want a show dog. sorry, i typed in 2000


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 08:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer a female. I will travel to MA, NJ, CT and PA.
$1500 is the max. as I said i don't want a show dog. sorry, i typed in 2000
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87372
[/B][/QUOTE]
Have you read the article called "I Just Want A Pet"?


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Have you read the article called "I Just Want A Pet"?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87375*


[/QUOTE]

I have now. Thank YOU LM








I didn't really realize what exactly went into breeding a puppy until I read this. I mean I know what I want and I know how they are made lol but I didn't realize what breeders actually in order to make sure their pups are perfect.

I am going to spend my weekend reading the board and "catching up"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lexi's Mom--- Excellent article!!! This article says what I have wanted to say but couldn't find the right words. Thanks so much Lexi's Mom for finding it. Since there was no copyright or author attribution, I copied and pasted it here.... 

*I Just Want A Pet *

I hear it all the time. " I just want a pet. Why should I care about quality ? Why should I pay more for a quality pet from a reputable show breeder instead of buying from a puppymill ? "

The answer is that quality means more than just whether a puppy is worthy of being shown or not. It also means health. In other words, " You can pay for quality now, or you can pay for lack of quality for years to come".

First, let's compare a reputable show breeder with a puppymill. The reputable breeder spends years and thousands of dollars choosing the dogs that will become their breeding stock. Much time and care goes into selecting the dogs and examining their background for genetic health and quality. More time and money is spent proving the quality of the dogs by showing them and attaining their championships, and even more time and money go into providing proper food and health care so that the pups they produce have the best chance to be healthy pets and show dogs. A reputable breeder will easily have invested $8000 or more into a dog before they produce even one puppy from it. And they continue to invest in food, health care, and thousands of hours of time caring for their dogs and puppies. 

When the time comes to find good homes for the pet puppies, a reputable breeder will screen inquiries carefully, and pass up the opportunity to place a puppy if they do not feel the prospective home is right for the puppy. They care deeply for the welfare of the pups they produce long after they have gone to new homes, and are always available to answer questions, even years after the sale.

So why do you care if you buy a puppy that does not have many champions in its pedigree, and why pay a higher price if you are only wanting a pet ? Well, the reason you are wanting a Maltese is because of the pictures you have seen ( usually of champions ) and the things you have read about the size and personality of the Maltese. That is what you want, and that is what you should get !! But if a breeder is only producing puppies to sell as pets, they do not care about the genetic health or quality of their dogs.They do not care if the puppy grows up be the size of a cocker spaniel ! All they care about is producing as many puppies as possible and selling them as quickly as possible, and they do not even care who they sell their puppies to as long as they make money. When the puppy is gone to its new home and your money is in their hands, a puppymill breeder will not be available to help you if you have a question or a problem. 

Obviously, if a breeder has invested many thousands of dollars in their dogs, they cannot sell puppies as inexpensively as someone who has invested very little. The bottom line is that a Maltese has a lifespan of 10-15 years, and your most important consideration should be to make sure that the breeder you buy a puppy from is investing in the quality and health of your puppy long before you take it home. Otherwise, you may find that the puppymill puppy ends up costing you far more than the price you could have paid a reputable breeder for a puppy that would grow up to be healthy, and the size and quality you wanted when you first chose the Maltese.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 08:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer a female. I will travel to MA, NJ, CT and PA.
$1500 is the max. as I said i don't want a show dog. sorry, i typed in 2000
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87372
[/B][/QUOTE]

even non-show dog females are well over $1500 in some states. that's not to say you won't find one, though


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 09:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have now. Thank YOU LM








I didn't really realize what exactly went into breeding a puppy until I read this. I mean I know what I want and I know how they are made lol but I didn't realize what breeders actually in order to make sure their pups are perfect.

I am going to spend my weekend reading the board and "catching up"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87378
[/B][/QUOTE]
The post I posted about the question to ask has a bunch of good articles in it.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I've saved everything as a 'favorite'
i will have a lot of reading to do this weekend. I will def. be caught up by Tuesday.

Hopefully, someone will be able to point me in the direction of a good breeder.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 10:19 AM
> *I've saved everything as a 'favorite'
> i will have a lot of reading to do this weekend.  I will def. be caught up by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
If you have any other questions let us know! 

Charmypoo: Do you know of any breeders in this area?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

LL - While I thank you for your response, I need to point out that I am not interested in spending an arm and a leg for a house pet. Sorry, I just don't have that in the budget. What's "cheap" to you may not be cheap for someone else. I am not looking for a show dog, therefore, I am not willing to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars. I am merely looking for a breeder, in my area, with whom I can form and relationship with and purchase a pup to my liking.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87356
[/QUOTE]

Sorry if my post last night was a little strong. I can well appreciate your having a certain amount to spend. I guess I got a little defensive as I know what it costs to raise those pups.
I would encourage you to seek a breeder who knows their lines and does the health testing. To me, that would be the major concern in choosing a pet. Also, you might want to consider flying to a place, if you can find a pup of your choosing in another state. If you plan ahead, you should be able to get a reasonable ticket, then you could fly your baby home with you. Also, don't rule out a male. They make excellent pets, and you can find one a lot easier, often of much better quality than a female for the same money.
Good luck with your search. Hopefully, someone on the site can send you in the right direction for your baby.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would also contact your local kennel club. A good number of excellent breeders are not members of the American Maltese Association for various reasons. They are almost always members of local specialty and all-breed clubs. Use the AKC site to search for clubs. They have breeder referral contacts. 

http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> LL - While I thank you for your response, I need to point out that I am not interested in spending an arm and a leg for a house pet. Sorry, I just don't have that in the budget. What's "cheap" to you may not be cheap for someone else. I am not looking for a show dog, therefore, I am not willing to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars. I am merely looking for a breeder, in my area, with whom I can form and relationship with and purchase a pup to my liking.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87356


Sorry if my post last night was a little strong. I can well appreciate your having a certain amount to spend. I guess I got a little defensive as I know what it costs to raise those pups.
I would encourage you to seek a breeder who knows their lines and does the health testing. To me, that would be the major concern in choosing a pet. Also, you might want to consider flying to a place, if you can find a pup of your choosing in another state. If you plan ahead, you should be able to get a reasonable ticket, then you could fly your baby home with you. Also, don't rule out a male. They make excellent pets, and you can find one a lot easier, often of much better quality than a female for the same money.
Good luck with your search. Hopefully, someone on the site can send you in the right direction for your baby.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87440
[/QUOTE]










Going out of state would be my next and final step. I soooo don't want to do that but I know I may have to. Decisions, decisions...
Who knew buying a new puppy would be so much work!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You know, you raise a very good point..."who knew buying a new puppy would be so much work!" Most people don't take the time to research what they are getting. I think that you will find a pet, but it takes time...just like any major purchase might take time. Good luck in your search.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 5 2005, 11:43 AM
> *You know, you raise a very good point..."who knew buying a new puppy would be so much work!"  Most people don't take the time to research what they are getting.  I think that you will find a pet, but it takes time...just like any major purchase might take time.  Good luck in your search.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87447*


[/QUOTE]

Don't mean to hijack this post, but have to point out that through the years I've seen a lot of people in my practice who had children with disabilities. When I asked them about the father, they often couldn't tell me family history, and sometime not even his name. It just struck me that some of us take more time and research more the selection of a dog than some people do in the selection of a parent to their children.








You won't regret spending the time to research this wonderful dog and find a reputable breeder. 
I just thought of something. Matlida had good luck finding a female recently. Maybe she will chime in to tell you her experience.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > LL - While I thank you for your response, I need to point out that I am not interested in spending an arm and a leg for a house pet. Sorry, I just don't have that in the budget. What's "cheap" to you may not be cheap for someone else. I am not looking for a show dog, therefore, I am not willing to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars. I am merely looking for a breeder, in my area, with whom I can form and relationship with and purchase a pup to my liking.
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87356
> 
> 
> ...











Going out of state would be my next and final step. I soooo don't want to do that but I know I may have to. Decisions, decisions...
Who knew buying a new puppy would be so much work! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87445
[/QUOTE]
I know how hard it is to find a good breeder that has puppies. I recently got a second puppy. I looked for 4 months and finally found one on the east coast(i'm in the midwest) that was going to be ready in 2 months. I went on vacation and came back to find out a breeder 7 hours away had a puppy available that could go home right away. My point is don't give up you will find your puppy. Also don't rule out breeders that don't have puppies available now. Ask if they will be having any litters in the next few months.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 06:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The maximum I can afford would be $1500.
*changed price*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87357
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't know all the prices that all breeders are charging....but in my humble opinion, I do think $1500 for a pet quality dog is reasonable. How many people can really afford much more than that? Does it really mean that owning a maltese should only be for the few wealthy people?


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 5 2005, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I don't know all the prices that all breeders are charging..._*.but in my humble opinion, I do think $1500 for a pet quality dog is reasonable.*_ How many people can really afford much more than that? Does it really mean that owning a maltese should only be for the few wealthy people?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87469
[/B][/QUOTE]

this is how i feel.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know all the prices that all breeders are charging..._*.but in my humble opinion, I do think $1500 for a pet quality dog is reasonable.*_ How many people can really afford much more than that? Does it really mean that owning a maltese should only be for the few wealthy people?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87469
[/QUOTE]

this is how i feel.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87480
[/QUOTE]

I think you can find a male in that range without too much problem. I've sold my male pups who are all champion sired and nice quality for less. However, I don't know how easy it would be to find a female. If you go to one who shows and has only a few litters a year, then they have more invested in the pup than that. In other words, to sell at $1500, they would be loosing money. Since they don't have need for a number of males, they would be more willing to take less for them. I think it depends on where you look. Health of the pup as well as the environment it was raised in could go a lot further from a good pet breeder than one who doesn't test and raises their dogs in cages.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> I don't know all the prices that all breeders are charging..._*.but in my humble opinion, I do think $1500 for a pet quality dog is reasonable.*_ How many people can really afford much more than that? Does it really mean that owning a maltese should only be for the few wealthy people?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87469


this is how i feel.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87480
[/QUOTE]

I think you can find a male in that range without too much problem. *I've sold my male pups who are all champion sired and nice quality for less*. However, I don't know how easy it would be to find a female. If you go to one who shows and has only a few litters a year, then they have more invested in the pup than that. In other words, to sell at $1500, they would be loosing money. Since they don't have need for a number of males, they would be more willing to take less for them. I think it depends on where you look. Health of the pup as well as the environment it was raised in could go a lot further from a good pet breeder than one who doesn't test and raises their dogs in cages.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87489
[/QUOTE]

And you are where?  Since I know now that most breeders sell on a spay/neuter contract, I wouldn't mind a boy... but I don't think he'll like being called Violet and wearing prissy bows


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm in Mississippi. Sorry, but I don't have any pups for sale. 

You could name a male "Blue".


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I really should have stayed out of this thread. I have no idea how much breeding costs and how much it costs to raise pupps. Nor do I really know how much breeders are charging. Sorry!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 5 2005, 01:31 PM
> *I really should have stayed out of this thread.  I have no idea how much breeding costs and how much it costs to raise pupps.  Nor do I really know how much breeders are charging.  Sorry!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87496*


[/QUOTE]

Please don't stay out of the thread. Unless people bring up questions like your, people won't know. 
Maybe I'm playing devils advocate today, but I want those looking for a pup to understand all sides of the process. It doesn't take much to buy two cheap dogs, put them in a pen or cage in the back yard and start to breeding. It does take a good bit to buy quality (if and when you can find a breeder who trusts you enough to sell to you), do testing, show, spend the time with the pups to see that they are healthy and well socialized. True, there are those inbetween, and those may be very good sources for those looking for good pet pups. That's the good of this list -- helping people find them--teaching them what to look for.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 5 2005, 02:31 PM
> *I really should have stayed out of this thread.  I have no idea how much breeding costs and how much it costs to raise pupps.  Nor do I really know how much breeders are charging.  Sorry!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87496*


[/QUOTE]

There is nothing to be sorry about. Im glad you came in. It's good to see I am not the only one with thinks this way


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 5 2005, 02:31 PM
> *I really should have stayed out of this thread.  I have no idea how much breeding costs and how much it costs to raise pupps.  Nor do I really know how much breeders are charging.  Sorry!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87496*


[/QUOTE]


Violet is a wonderful name for a furbaby...............once neutered, does it matter as gender would not really be an issue anymore????? Just a thought....I too wanted a girl, but Drill Sergeant commanded our attention. (Please don't shoot me for that one!)
BTW-you might want to check out www.harpaws.com in the Atlanta area. They will have 7 furbabies ready soon and a beautiful little boy is ready NOW-he certainly could be your Vio-Lette (a more masculine spelling maybe??)


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

$1500-2500 is a good average initial cost for a quality pup.......it's only the beginning though, just like skin babies, the upkeep keeps upping! The rewards are priceless as well as the peace of mind knowing you have chosen wisely with the health and welfare of your furbaby in mind from the very start.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

JoAnn- www.harpaws ? are you sure that's the addie?
tx

btw, my daughter picked the name violet. she's an incredibles freak. hmmm, i wonder if boys wear purple bows


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sure boys wear purple. Here is my male Toby strutting his stuff in purple and hot pink!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 5 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Sure boys wear purple.  Here is my male Toby strutting his stuff in purple and hot pink!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
My boyfriends gonna freak if i do that, but oh well


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sure all of with boys would have to agree that they are *wonderful!*!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 01:46 PM
> *JoAnn- www.harpaws ?  are you sure that's the addie?
> tx
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HarPaw

Edit: One thing I have to say about them is that they advertise "super tiny pups"


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 03:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HarPaw

Edit: One thing I have to say about them is that they advertise "super tiny pups"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87518
[/B][/QUOTE]

lexi, i am now stalking you!
thank you so much!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have had no personal dealings with Harpaws and don't want to get in to breeder bashing but there were some facts on their website that caught my attention... (1) she lets them go between 8 - 12 weeks "depending on their development". I didn't think it was really development that was the issue but time needed to be with mom and siblings to learn manners and just to grow up a bit before being "torn from the nest" so to speak. (2) She breeds to below standard (3-7 pounds); and (3) Touts in a huge headline that she has "super tiny pups".


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

HarPaw

Edit: One thing I have to say about them is that they advertise "super tiny pups"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87518
[/QUOTE]


Drill Sergeant will be a year old the end of this month. Advertising "tinies" and "super tinies" makes me uncomfortable.............she did not do this when I bought from her last November. It may not mean her breeding program has changed, but her advertising disappoints me. Both his parents are on the Adult portion of her site and neither of them is over 6 lbs. Good grief----this breed is small enough to begin with-no need to breed "pocket pets"


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How much does Drill Sergent weigh? He is very cute by the way!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I got this from AMA

Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.

Seems like harpaw is breeding them as their standard size.


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 5 2005, 03:13 PM
> *How much does Drill Sergent weigh?  He is very cute by the way!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87530*


[/QUOTE]

Cutie patootie in the handbag









If he allowed a bow, it would be purple.









He weighs 7 lbs. 6 oz. and is "all grown up".


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I got this from AMA
> 
> Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What really bothers me is their advertising of having "super tiny pups". Those "super tiny pups" usually are not as healthy. They also break bones a lot easier.

I know Kodie (Kodie'sMom) is very small. You can talk to her about having a really small maltese.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, I see what you are saying


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would definitely shy away from a breeder that advertised small sized dogs. While breeders do have a good idea of the eventual size of their pups, it is not a guarantee. A good breeder will be able to give you an estimate of size, but there are other things to consider as well...including diet. I saw a chi pup the other day that was half the size of my dog but actually weighed more. I wouldn't focus so much on the weight, but rather on the personality of the dog. You mentioned in another post that you have a daughter...I have three children myself, and our dog loves to be with the kids. She is definitely their dog. 

OKW, I always appreciate your insights here....btw, your pup is adorable in the Juicy bag. It is a great shot.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I got this from AMA
> 
> Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She says 3-7 pounds... 3 is under standard and very small.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I got this from AMA
> 
> Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She says 3-7 pounds... 3 is under standard and very small.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 03:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She says 3-7 pounds... 3 is under standard and very small.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87583
[/B][/QUOTE]
Nikki, who is 17 weeks old, is just shy of 3lbs. I can't imagine an adult maltese being that small. I would be a basket case worrying that something would happen to her. At least when they are that size as a puppy you know they are going to get bigger so it is not a perminant thing.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 5 2005, 12:55 PM
> *OKW, I always appreciate your insights here....btw, your pup is adorable in the Juicy bag.  It is a great shot.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87560*


[/QUOTE]

Saltymalty,

Thanks!! I still love the juicy bag. Are you still thinking about getting a new version of the bag for your pup?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was tempted by the one on sale at Neimans...the terry cloth in pink and green (pastel). But I decided against it because I think I prefer my green and gold bag.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to suggest that you network, network, network. Ask good quality, show breeders if they know of a fellow breeder that might have puppies available. There was a lady on here about 6 months ago who wrote asking about a breeder that was selling her a female for $600. Turns out that this breeder was just getting started in the Maltese world and was the protege of an excellent breeder from Alabama. She hadn't made a name for herself and wasn't asking for a huge price. When I was on the hunt for Sadie (and Sassy) I emailed with detailed info about my family situation, ages of children, etc. When a breeder responded and said that they didn't have any puppies, I asked if they knew of someone else. It was through a contact like this that I found my breeder. And her prices, while higher than you want to pay, were lower than some of the breeders that I had contacted in the first place. I would also highly suggest that you attend some dog shows if you can find them. See who is showing Maltese and contact every one of those people. Give them lots of info and ask if they know of someone else. It can be done.....it may take some time, though.


----------

